# Learn to Read



## NateO (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, speed read, here's a test:

http://www.readingsoft.com/

Here are my results:

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</center>

Did some cropping in Excel to get this into one image.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh now you're just showing off ..  LOL!  That's pretty good Nate.  I didn't quite top 850.  That was pretty fun.


----------



## Mudface (Oct 12, 2004)

10 words per minutes and 9% comprehension. Not bad following a hangover and a 4:30 am start...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 12, 2004)

Mudface said:
			
		

> 10 words per minutes and 9% comprehension. Not bad following a hangover and a 4:30 am start...



ROFLMAO!


----------

